# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم أرشيف البوكسات ( Archive Boxs) قسم Cyclonebox  Cyclone BOMB - Read UNLOCK Codes for Lumia, No TP, No BF, No Patch, Perm Unlock !!!

## mohamed73

Hi comrades, this is *karwos* speaking 
I know you all missed me very much some, but here I am 
And I hope will kick out soon this kret... Anyway, let's move what's new today...  *ADDED  ABSOLUTLY WORLD FIRST SIM UNLOCK CODES READ (NCK, MCK, PCK, NSCK, SPCK)  for WINDOWS PHONE 8 based Devices (Lumia 820, Lumia 920)
- NO SOLDERING REQUIRED
- NO PATCHING REQUIRED
- NO BRUTEFORCING REQUIRED
- UNLOCK IS PERMANENT
- READ CODES TIME 2 SECONDS
- STANDALONE SOLUTION, NO NEED INTERNET ACCESS
- FREE AS LONG AS YOU HAVE CYCLONE IN HAND... YES YOU HAVE... AND IF YOU  DON'T HAVE YOU WILL NEED IT SHORTLY, BECAUSE 2013 IS COMING TO BE  PERFECT YEAR OF CYCLONE *  
How it works?
1. Run Cyclone
2. Connect phone to USB port
3. Go to Wp7/Wp8 tab
4. Select Simlocks
5. Click Read SP Codes 
  Quote:
    			 				Verifying Connection with Test Interface...
TEST Interface not Found, Checking for Normal Mode...
[Urządzenie kompozytowe USB]: WinUSB Port opened OK!
Switching to TEST Interface...
Dumping SP Data...
Set 1 (Unlock?)
PCK: 74173797
NCK: 55978966
SCK: 93011604
SPCK: 61927877
MCK: 29081609
Set 2 (Lock?)
PCK: 84585563
NCK: 11352073
SCK: 58136967
SPCK: 02882930
MCK: 03688856 			 		   
Insert non-valid sim card and enter NCK code. 
Ps. dont use read info in common. not yet implemented. Just go to read sp codes straightly. 
Custom Boot writing for Wp8, Reading Codes for WP7, Patching WP7 devices  (incl Lumia 900 and no need to write STOLEN original Qualcomm MMC  bootloader, just small trick in OSBL  ) devices will also come shortly...  
How to update?
Just run Cyclone and new EXE will be downloaded automatically! (can take 15-20 minutes, as internet here is really S........T) 
Best Regards, *karwos*

----------


## piceep2

Verifying Connection with Test Interface...
TEST Interface not Found, Checking for Normal Mode...
Failed to Read WP8 SP Codes -> No Lumia WP8 Devices Found!!

----------


## GSM-AYA

*شكرا لك على المتابعة 
اتمنى ان يكون التحديت يجدي نفعا*

----------

